# Contracts and fleet management question?



## Fordrsrickc (Aug 5, 2011)

Wonder if anyone can advise me? I'm starting out in mobile detailing and valeting and I'm wondering how you go about contracts with companies and how and who writes them up. 
Do I have one drawn up or do the customer draw one up? 
And what content would be in there as an example. And what sort of money is there and what to charge for fleet management, dealerships, wedding car hire etc etc.
I am very new to the venture of becoming self employed and getting my own accountant etc. 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated and apologies for my lack of knowledge in this area. :thumb:


----------



## Fordrsrickc (Aug 5, 2011)

Apologies for posting this in the wrong section Moderators I am new to detailing world. 
Didn't get a reply anyway :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ -

Have a read through here - It's prob what you are looking for.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987

:thumb:


----------

